# [IRC] Kultura opow

## marcusdavidus

Witam wkelje krotki pokaz tego co mozna znalezc na irc gentoo.pl 

mam nadzieje ze tym  ludziom zostanie zabrana @ , ale jak znam zycie to takie zachowanie ejst tolerowane  a nawet nagradzane . Jako ze  Mkay i reszta jest tutaj doskonale znana uznalem ze to odpowiednie miejsce na napisanie tego posta.  Panie Mkay moge panu powiedziec tylko jedno modl sie pan zebys nie wpadl na mnie w jakims klubie i nie mowil tak o kobietach w moim towarzystwie, bo sie pan  nauczysz w trybie przyspieszonym szacunku dla kobiet .

maly  wyciag z irc

```

[00:07] < marcusdavi> niebo:  sprzedaje tyle plyt bo spoleczenstwo to idioci 

[00:07] <@     mkay`> niebo: to akurat przez cycki

[00:07] <@     mkay`> ;)

[00:07] <@     niebo> s/blondynka

[00:07] < marcusdavi>  texty  puste jak wydmuszki, glosrobiony przez syntezatory, osobowosci yo blockersowy z tarchomina 

[00:08] <@     mkay`> my ostatni z braku pomyslow zaczelismy nazywac serwery imionami/nickami fajnych dup. mamy juz 

          shakire, pamele i angeline

[00:08] <@     mkay`> moze nastepny serwer to bedzie doda?:>

[00:08] < marcusdavi> sory  Shakire?

[00:08] <@     mkay`> no jasne

[00:08] <@     niebo> Doda Gentoo

[00:08] <@     mkay`> zajebista jest

[00:09] < marcusdavi> Po pierwsze Shakira nie ejst "fajna dupa" ale Utalentowana artystka i filantropka.

[00:09] < marcusdavi>  ok ja sie zmywam bo zaraz dostane bana tak czy siak 

[00:09] <@    blerVa> i fajna dupa

[00:09] <     bartku> male cycki ma

[00:09] <@     niebo> marcusdavidus: Bredzisz jak stara baba

[00:09] <@     mkay`> no cycki troche male

[00:09] <@     mkay`> ale poza tym przejebana

[00:10] <     bartku> ale niezle kreci tylkiem

[00:10] < marcusdavi> mozecie sie odwalic od Piersi Shakiry ??

[00:10] <@     niebo> Ne

[00:10] <@    blerVa> nie

[00:10] <@     mkay`> shakira mi sie glownie z twarzy podoba

[00:10] <@     mkay`> zgwalcilbym ja w gardlo

[00:10] <@     mkay`> ;)

[00:10] <@     mkay`> [;

[00:10] <@    blerVa> cycki ma faktycznie male, ale dupe calkiem ok

[00:10] <@     niebo> :D

[00:10] <@    blerVa> rotfl

[00:11] <     bartku> z twarzy to bardziej cameron diaz

[00:11] <@     mkay`> tez ok

[00:11] < marcusdavi> mkay jestes malym pustym psem, wkleje to co powiedziales na gentoo z tlumaczeniem na angielski i 

          niemiecki, niech cie ocenia. I mam nadzieje ze mialbys odwage to powiedziec  IRL przy mnie. ale moglo by sie 

          okazac ze  to statnie twoje szczekniecie bo bys zjadl wlasny jezyk psie

[00:11] < marcusdavi>  zegnam was pieski i szczekajcie dalej 

[00:12] <@     niebo> :D

```

----------

## unK

Przewrażliwiony jesteś.

----------

## marcusdavidus

oczywiscie .  idac twoim tokiem rozumowania jak 3 karkow  kontrolerow bije  niepelnosprawna kobiete w autobusie   nikt nie reaguje, pewnie ludzie   po_prostu nie sa przewrazliwieni co nie ?

nie moj drogi, CHAM jest CHAMEM. szacunek dla kobiety to podstawoway obowiazek mezczyzny, a ze  co poniektorzy sa na poziomie  pana z pod budki z piwem nie znaczy ze JA bede to tolerowac.

peace

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## ftpd

Co to znaczy 'ham'? Tyle lat żyję, a nie znam tego słowa.

Poza tym, faktycznie, trochę ma małe te cycki.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

o, marcus, chyba się znamy  :Wink: 

loga komentował nie będę, kiedyś wszedłem na kanał gentoo bo miałem problemy z szyfrowaniem całej partycji, usłyszałem odpowiedź, żebym sobie znalazł lepszy sposób ukrywania pornosów przed matką.

niezła wizytówka dla społeczności, nie ma co.

... ale szczerze mówiąc, po wyżej opisanym nikt nie spodziewał się niczego wielkiego.

----------

## Partition

 *Quote:*   

>  [00:10] < marcusdavi> mozecie sie odwalic od Piersi Shakiry ??

 

Dlaczego napisałeś "Piersi" przez duże 'P'? Przecież ma małe cycki.

----------

## ftpd

Re: up.

'Wielką' literą, nie 'dużą'.

Jako @ ircnetowego #gentoo.pl przedstawię kawałek tzw. 'stanowiska' (dla pieniaczy: nie, to nie jest "oficjalna odpowiedź kanału" tylko moje prywatne zdanie).

Otóz, marcus-cośtam, a także Ty, t-h-b (cokolwiek to nie znaczyłoby), #gentoo.pl w sieci IRCnet NIE JEST i nigdy nie było oficjalnym kanałem wsparcia i supportu. Polska społeczność Gentoo prowadzi oficjalny kanał w sieci freenode i wobec owego możecie sobie do usranej śmierci płakać nad 'wizytówkami społeczności'. Jeśli zaś chodzi o IRCnet - jeśli nie podoba Wam się nasze zachowanie, poczucie humoru i tematyka żartów/rozmowy, z całym szacunkiem, wypier-papier gdzie indziej, a nie płacze robić, żałoby narodowe i 'jak cię spotkam to cię zbiję, zły człowieku, oh'.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Nie zadajesz sobie nawet trudu zapisać poprawnie nicków osób które atakujesz, to wiele mówi o człowieku.

----------

## ftpd

Umrzyj.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

================================================

ftpd za złamanie punktu 1. Regulaminu dostał ban.

================================================

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> Jako ze  Mkay i reszta jest tutaj doskonale znana

 

Ostatnio jest rzadko aktywny na tym forum.

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> Panie Mkay moge panu powiedziec tylko jedno modl sie pan zebys nie wpadl na mnie w jakims klubie i nie mowil tak o kobietach w moim towarzystwie, bo sie pan  nauczysz w trybie przyspieszonym szacunku dla kobiet .

 

Proponuję wstrzymać się od grożenia przemocą innym użytkownikom.

----------

## marcusdavidus

spoko , nie mialem na mysli grozenia przemoca nikomu, po_prostu stwierdzilem fakt .

anyway chcialem zauwazyc ze cala dyskusja zaczela sie od tego ze jeden z opow wkleil link do tresci pornograficzych, bez zadnego uprzedzenia, co ten link zawiera, co samo w sobie jest zlamaniem netykiety, co jak co ale ktos z @ powinien przynajmniej zachowac pozory bycia czlowiekiem cywilizowanym.

i btw fakt pisze sie cham a nie ham  :Razz: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## arsen

Ktoś tu jest przewrażliwiony, jak zostało wspomniane wyżej kanał #gentoo.pl w sieci IRCNET nie jest oficjalnym kanałem społeczności. Równie dobrze można się bawić w monitorowanie wszystkich kanałów we wszystkich sieciach bo ktoś rozpoznawany w jakiejś społeczności poczuje się luźno, pytanie jednak po co?. 

Ps1. W czasach świetności tego forum wątek ten by był dosyć szybko zablokowany, nie widzę sensu kontynuowania dalszej dyskusji.

Ps2. Po drugie nie widzę konsekwencji w moderacji, banowanie ftpd powinno iść w parze ze zbanowaniem autora wątku z powodu gróźb pod adresem mkay. Również naruszył on regulamin.

----------

## marcusdavidus

no sory , ale nikomu nie grozilem, stwierdzilem fakt ze gdyby w mojej obecnosci IRL tak sie zachowal to spotkal by sie z konsekwencjami swoich czynow, moje stwieerdzenei nie mialo zadnych cech grozb karalnych, no chyba ze uznasz "nauczl szacunku dla kobiet" za rownoważne z "pobiciem".  Przewrazliwienie czy moze brak znieczulicy ? poza_tym mkay i reszta tych ludzi  ma @ rownież na oficjalnym polskim # irc gentoo , zachowanie na jednym # odnosi sie doskonale do zachowania na innym #. 

Chyba ze uznasz ze np  osoba skazana za pobicie w Irlandii w Polsce jest swietym, bo to przeciez bylo w innym kraju.

Ale przeciez o czym ja mowie wlasciwie? Kazda kobieta jest zapewne  jedynie zwierzatkiem  do zaspokajania potrzeb seksualnych, a kazdy kto smie twierdzic inaczej jest przewrazliwiony .

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## arsen

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> no sory , ale nikomu nie grozilem, stwierdzilem fakt ze gdyby w mojej obecnosci IRL tak sie zachowal to spotkal by sie z konsekwencjami swoich czynow, moje stwieerdzenei nie mialo zadnych cech grozb karalnych, no chyba ze uznasz "nauczl szacunku dla kobiet" za rownowarzne z "pobiciem".  Przewrazliwienie czy moze brak znieczulicy ? pozatym mkay i reszta tych ludzi  ma @ rownierz na oficjalnym polskim # irc gentoo , zachowanie na jednym # odnosi sie doskonale do zachowania na innym #. 
> 
> Chyba ze uznasz ze np  osoba skazana za pobicie w irlandi w polsce jest swietym, bo to przeciez bylo w innym kraju.
> 
> Ale przeciez o czym ja mowie wlasciwie? Kazda kobieta jest zapewne  jedynie zwierzatkiem  do zaspokajania potrzeb sexualnych, a kazdy kto smie twierdzic inaczej jest przewrazliwiony .

 

zacytuje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < marcusdavi> mkay jestes malym pustym psem, wkleje to co powiedziales na gentoo z tlumaczeniem na angielski i niemiecki, niech cie ocenia. I mam nadzieje ze mialbys odwage to powiedziec  IRL przy mnie. ale moglo by się okazac ze  to statnie twoje szczekniecie bo bys zjadl wlasny jezyk psie.
> 
> 

 

nazywanie kogoś psem jest obelgą a punkt 1 regulaminu mówi wyraźnie że chamstwo nie jest tolerowane. Nie jest tu żadnym usprawiedliwieniem że poczułeś się urażonym rzecznikiem praw wszystkich kobiet. Reszty nie skomentuje bo nie tylko ja uważam że jesteś przewrażliwiony. Dyskusja nie ma sensu.

----------

## shpaq

To już drugi tego typu wątek. O ile jeszcze pierwszy dotyczył oficjalnego kanału Gentoo w sieci freenode, to ten jest dla mnie kompletnie bez sensu. 

Co kogo obchodzi jak się zachowują opowie na w zasadzie prywatnym kanale. 

Drogi autorze wątku - nie podoba Ci się sposób prowadzenia rozmów na *nieoficjalnym* kanale to po prostu tam nie wchodź. I spraw sobie słownik języka polskiego, bo widzę że jego znajomość u Ciebie jest jeszcze w powijakach.

----------

## cla

marcusdavidus: Przestań szerzyć analfabetyzm i skończ z tymi morałami, napisałeś już wystarczająco dużo żenujących zdań. Jak Ci się nie podoba, to nie przebywaj na tym kanale - nikt Cię tam nie zapraszał.

Arfrever, proszę zamknij ten temat asap. Thx.

Arfrever: Zastąpienie nielegalnego deminutywu wyrazem poprawnym (s/Arf/Arfrever/)

----------

## damjanek

Hehe. 

@marcuscośtam:

Proponuję przerzucić się teraz na kanały oficjalne i nieoficjalne wsparcia jakichś innych dystrybucji. 

Nas już nużysz od jakiegoś czasu i szczerze mówiąc Twoje marudzenie jest co najmniej nieznośne.

@Arfrever: 

Bądź chociaż konsekwentny. Albo banujesz i ftpd i marcuscośtam, albo nie banujesz żadnego.

Nie no. Nie mogłem się powstrzymać.

 *Quote:*   

> (...)stwieerdzenei (...) nauczl (...) rownowarzne (...) znieczulicy ? pozatym (...) rownierz (...) gentoo , (...) zachowanie , (...) sexualnych (...) irlandi

 

A Ty masz jakąś znieczulicę na słownik oraz zwracanie uwagi na to co i jak piszesz?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chyba ze uznasz ze np osoba skazana za pobicie w irlandi w polsce jest swietym, bo to przeciez bylo w innym kraju. 

 

Dla tego pana nagroda za porównanie. Zawsze trafne i na temat. Musisz zabrać się za pisanie książek.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## marcusdavidus

arsen cytujesz wyciag z irc a nie cos co napisalem na forum, wiec mowiac scisle nie ma to zadnego zwiazku z regulaminem tego forum.

Co do reszty towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji. Prawo polksie jest skonstruowane tak, ze obrazajac czyjes uczucia moralne czy religijne  lamie sie to prawo. to  samo tyczy sie irc, czatow,  stron interrnetowych czy forum.

To ze wasza klika ma sie na bakier z zasadami kultury ,   nie znaczy sie ze  JA bede to tolerowac.

Jesli bedzie trzeba na podstawie zdania "zgwalcil bym ja w gardlo" pozwe makaya o  znieslawienie. i sie na tym skonczy imo.

Bo jesli nie da sie po dobroci wperswadowac zasad kultury trzeba to zrobic innymi dostepnymi mi metodami.

Poza_tym   chcialem zauwazyc ze kto propaguje lub rozpowszchenia tresci pornograficzne  w miejscach wj ktorych dostep maja osoby ponizej 18 roku zycia podlega karze pozbawiania wolnosci do lat 3 .  Mam logi z irc na ktorych jeden z opow na ogolnodostepnym kanale IRC wkleja linki do tresci pornograficznych i jako taki lamie prawo.

Juz nie mowiac o tym ze ta dyskusja  nie powinna w ogole miec miejsca, ale wasze matki was chyba nie wychowaly wiec kto musi to zrobic.

Poza_tym drogie szanowne towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji : komunizm upadl, faszyzm upadl, niewolnictwo rownież upadlo, wiecie dlaczego ? bo jedna osoba nie zgadzala sie z blednymi przekonaniami  wiekszosci ludzi , ktorym sie wydawalo ze maja prawa do rzadzenia swiatem wedlug sojego widzimisie. Sory ale jestem tak samo obywatelem polski i swiata jak i wy, i wasze zachowanie obraza mnie, moja edukacjie, i kilkaset lat tradycji rycerskiej wedlug_ktorej zostalem wychowany. i gwarantuje wam ze sprawa zakonczy sie w sadzie jesli  zacytowane osoby nie przeprosza za wulgaryzmy po adresem kobiet . 

I na tym skoncze

edit: poza_tym moze powinienem zacytowac wam wikipedie dotyczaca hasla troll, nie odnosicie sie do tego co napisalem ,a jedynie czepiacie sie literowek, czy tez bledow ortograficznych . Jesli brakuje wam argumentow a brakuje bo staracie sie upsprawiedliwiac SZOWINISTCZNE zachowanie waszego "yo ziomala" , atakujecie moja ortografie.  Bo przeciez tak nie moze byc ze ktos krytykuje wielkiego mkaya . Nie ma ludzi rownych i rowniejszych .

 poza_tym ta dyskusja ma miejsce na tym forum poniewaz ci ludzie maja @ takze na oficjalnym kanale gentoo.pl 

i jako  tacy sa reprezentantami tegoz forum.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## cla

Ok, tego wystarczy. Próbujesz pisać mądrze, ale średnio Ci to wychodzi. Tak, czepiamy się ortografii, nie uważaj siebie za praworządnego obywatela, skoro nawet nie kwapisz się, żeby zajrzeć do słownika, czy przepuścić swoje marne wypociny przez aspella. Sądem możesz sobie straszyć swoich sasiadów, jak ich pies narobi na Twoje podwórko. 

Ponadto, wklejając tutaj ten cytat również obraziłeś, za co (idąć Twoim tokiem rozumowania) możesz zostać pozwany do sądu - śmiesznie to brzmi, nie? Za dostęp niepełnoletnich do treści pornograficznych odpowiedzialni są ich rodzice, a nie my, zwłaszcza, że rzecz odbywa się na nieoficjalnym kanale, w sieci nie kontrolowanej przez fundację. Jeśli tego nie rozumiesz, to wybacz, idź się doedukować.

Rycerskość wymarła w średniowieczu, ostatnim był fikcyjny Don Kichot. Cofnij się z seminarium do podstawówki, to może zrozumiesz aluzję.

Tolerowac nie musisz, tak samo jak nie musisz przebywać w naszym otoczeniu - wolny kraj, będąc z nami godzisz się na warunki dyktowane przez otoczenie. Twoja wolność nie może ograniczać naszej wolności, więc sorry Winnetou, dla Twojego dobra, rezerwat dla Ciebie zamknięty.

----------

## shpaq

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> arsen cytujesz wyciag z irc a nie cos co napisalem na forum, wiec mowiac scisle nie ma to zadnego zwiazku z regulaminem tego forum.

 

Albo ja jestem ślepy, albo w pierwszym poście tego topicu sam osobiście to wkleiłeś. I kompletnie nie ma znaczenia skąd to się wzięło.

Proszę niech ktoś władny zamknie ten idiotyczny topic.

----------

## marcusdavidus

cla >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)  nie dyskutuje z toba : nei karm trolla

szpaq - to jest cytat. wec jesli tak mkay i ludzie używajacy wulgaryzmow w tym cytacie powinni dostac bana za lamanie regulaminu as_well . idac twoim tokiem rozumowania .

i btw ten topic jest idiotyczny tylko wedlug twoich odczuc, moze wypowiedza sie jakies forumowiczki co mysla o zasadnosci tego topiku, bo jak na_razie jedynie wypowiada sie  towarzystwo wspierania szowinizmu.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## cla

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> cla >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)  nie dyskutuje z toba : nei karm trolla

 

Dzięki, kamień z serca, a teraz postaram się, żebyś już tu nie tracił swego cennego czasu.  :Wink: 

A opis porównaj do siebie.

----------

## spysz

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> szpaq - to jest cytat. wec jesli tak mkay i ludzie urzywajacy wulgaryzmow w tym cytacie powinni dostac bana za lamanie regulaminu aswell . idac twoim tokiem rozumowania .

 

Ty cały czas o tym regulaminie. A zapoznałeś się z pkt. 11 tego forum? Myślę, że Cię to zainteresuje.

I przestań wrzucać w zdania angielskie słówka.

Albo w ogóle przestań pisać, bo Ty już nawet śmieszny nie jesteś.

Pozdrawiam,

Szymon Pysz

----------

## quosek

kurde - ludzie, po ile macie lat ? 12-scie ?

marcusdavidus zwrocil uwage na problem, a grupka "pod wezwaniem" probuje uzasadnic, ze takie teksty sa ok (zenada)

nic dziwnego, ze bardzo czesto spotykam sie z banowaniem ludzi z polskich puli adresowych na ircach/czatach itd (szczegolnie tych bardziej powaznych) - bo dzieci neostrady (i jak widac nawet niektorzy opowie) psuja nam renome (i na ircu "english only" zaczynaja przerzucac sie miesem po polsku)

wydoroslejcie

i tak - w poscie sa literowki, wiem, kajam sie, faktycznie - przez nie post nic nie wnosi

----------

## damjanek

 *quosek wrote:*   

> kurde - ludzie, po ile macie lat ? 12-scie ?
> 
> marcusdavidus zwrocil uwage na problem, a grupka "pod wezwaniem" probuje uzasadnic, ze takie teksty sa ok

 

cla ma 11, ja mam 7, a shpaq ma 13.

Grupka pod wezwaniem? Wiesz co piszesz? 

Nie smakuje? To nie jedz. Proste. Nie jest to kanał oficjalny, tak więc to co robią tam poszczególne osoby, tak długo jak nie łamie to regulaminu używania sieci IRCnet, nie powinno Cię obchodzić.

A przychodzenie na f.g.o by się wypłakać i zrobić z siebie rycerza broniącego honoru Shakiry jakoś do nas nie trafia.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## shpaq

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> marcusdavidus zwrocil uwage na problem, a grupka "pod wezwaniem" probuje uzasadnic, ze takie teksty sa ok (zenada)

 

Problem? Sorry, ale autor wątku czepia się rozmów na PRYWATNYM i NIEZWIĄZANYM z gentoo kanale w sieci IRCNet. Nie rozumiem, co rzeczony kanał ma właściwie wspólnego z tym forum. 

W dalszym ciągu uważam, że topic jest idiotyczny i należy go zamknąć. Chociaż, może ja sobie założę topic o tym jak operatorzy rozmawiają na #c++, bo niby właściwie czemu nie, prawda?

----------

## damjanek

 *shpaq wrote:*   

> Chociaż, może ja sobie założę topic o tym jak operatorzy rozmawiają na #c++, bo niby właściwie czemu nie, prawda?

 

Powinieneś. Przecież ten kanał psuje dobre imię ludzi piszących w C++.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## bartmarian

fajnie tu  :Smile: 

----------

## damjanek

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> fajnie tu 

 

Otóż to. Dlatego IRC jest fajny. Zawsze przecież problemy z IRC mogą się przenieść na fora i wtedy jest po prostu zabawnie. 

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## shpaq

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> Zawsze przecież problemy z IRC mogą się przenieść na fora i wtedy jest po prostu zabawnie. 
> 
> 

 

Panie Damianie! Proszę przestać trollować w tym, skądinąd, poważnym topicu dotyczącym spraw ważkich i niecierpiących zwłoki. Deprecjonujesz waść wkład autora topicu w zwalczanie chamstwa na IRC-u co jest z Twojej strony zachowaniem karygodnym i godnym potępienia.

----------

## Yatmai

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> Nie smakuje? To nie jedz. Proste. Nie jest to kanał oficjalny, tak więc to co robią tam poszczególne osoby, tak długo jak nie łamie to regulaminu używania sieci IRCnet, nie powinno Cię obchodzić.

 

Ale odrobina kultury nikomu nie zaszkodzi  :Razz: 

----------

## damjanek

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *damjanek wrote:*   Nie smakuje? To nie jedz. Proste. Nie jest to kanał oficjalny, tak więc to co robią tam poszczególne osoby, tak długo jak nie łamie to regulaminu używania sieci IRCnet, nie powinno Cię obchodzić. 
> 
> Ale odrobina kultury nikomu nie zaszkodzi 

 

Jasne. Przecież nie mówię, że wszyscy mamy do siebie sypać mięsem. I swoją drogą nikt tego nie robi.  :Smile: 

Co nie zmienia faktu, że przychodzenie i kajanie się, jak to mkay zniesławił Shakirę, a inni użytkownicy #gentoo.pl nie zareagowali, na łamach forum jest trochę niedorzeczne.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## marcusdavidus

raczej nie chodzilo o Shakire itp. ale o a zamieszczanie linkow do stron pornograficznych, b o jechanie przez 10 minut ogolnie po kobietach, i udowadnianie dzieciennymi argumentami ze kobeity nadaja sie do jednego itp. ale oczywiscie co ja tam wiem. i btw jesli nie widzicie w tym nic zlego to gratuluje waszym matkom/siostrom/zonom/dziewczynom  takich dzentelmenow w rodzinie . I to sie odnosi ogolnie do kultury wyżej wymienionych a nie do tego czy to ma cos swpolnego akurat z oficjalnym irc tego forum czy nie, ale ci ludize sa opami na oficjalnym # gentoo. wiec chyba ich zachowanie sie na kazdym dowolnym # ma odnisienie do #gentoo. 

poza_tym czy tak ciezko powiedziec "przepraszam nei powinienem obrazac kobiet"? predzej sobie serce wydrzecie niz zachowacie sie jak dorosli ludzie

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## spysz

 *marcusdavidus wrote:*   

> raczej nie chodzilo o Shakire itp. ale o a zamieszczanie linkow do stron pornograficznych, b o jechanie przez 10 minut ogolnie po kobietach, i uduwadnianie dzieciennymi argumentami ze kobeity nadaja sie do jednego itp. ale oczywiscie co ja tam wiem. i btw jesli nie widzicie w tym nic zlego to gratuluje waszym matkom/siostrom/zonom/dziewczynom  takich dzentalmanow w rodzinie . I to sie odnosi ogolnie do kultury wyrzej wymienionych a nie do tego czy to ma cos swpolnego akurat z oficjalnym irc tego forum czy nie, ale ci ludize sa opami na oficjalnym # gentoo. wiec chyba ich zachowanie sie na kazdym dowolnym # ma odnisienie do #gentoo. 
> 
> pozatym czy tak ciezko powiedziec "przepraszam nei powinienem obrazac kobiet"? predzej sobie serce wydrzecie niz zachowacie sie jak dorosli ludzie

 

Nikt przecież tak nie napisał. Rozmowa była o "kobietach" sprzedających się za garść srebrników przed kamerą. Do takich też masz najwyższy szacunek? ;-> 

Do studentek rozkładających nogi na bok za wódkę z colą też masz? 

I daruj sobie tłumaczenia, że nie mają innego wyjścia. Hm, swoją drogą to ostatnio jedna się tak tłumaczyła... Jak miała na imię? Aneta?

Rycerzyku w srebrnej zbroi zajmij się nauką ortografii.

pzdr.

----------

## marcusdavidus

ok rycerzyk w srebnej zbroi dochodzi do zdania, ze glupiec nie zobaczy lasu bo mu drzewa zaslaniaja.  coz mam nadzieje ze  zachowasz odwage  i powiesz mi to w twarz kiedy nadejdzie czas. a teraz wybacz nie dyskutuje juz z wami mozecie zamknac temat, czas na czyny  bo  wyczerpalem juz argumenty, bo kazdy trafia w proznie 

i tak KAZDA KOBIETA ZASLUGUJE NA 20X tyle szacunku na jaki zaslugujesz ty , bez znaczenia kim jest. zapamietaj to dobrze. Skoro prawa miedzyludzkie nie sa dla was zadnymi prawami, to zastosowac trzeba prawa kodeksu rycerskiego, a te stanowia ze za zniewazenie damy rekawica rzucona  byc musi.

----------

## spysz

Jestem pewien, że byłbyś ostatni do obrony honoru kobiety. 

I jak będziesz pisał pozew to zaglądnij do słownika. ;-)

pzdr.

----------

## mkay

Witam,

poczatkowo nie mialem ochoty 'udzielac sie' w tym watku, gdyz potraktowalem go jak dziecinna prowokacje (i nadal zreszta go tak traktuje), ale widze, ze wywolal on szeroka dyskusje, wiec postanowilem napisac pare zdan od siebie.

Po pierwsze, jak juz niejednokrotnie wspomniano dyskusja nie toczyla sie na oficjalnym kanale gentoo. Jezeli marcusdavidus uwaza, ze to niczego nie zmienia, to musze stwierdzic, ze jest w glebokim bledzie. otoz na sieci freenode (na ktorej znajduje sie oficjalny kanal), mamy od takich pogaduszek swoj, prywatny, na ktorym siedzi kilka najlepiej znajacych sie osob. na ircnecie kanalu prywatnego nie ma, bo zwyczajnie nie ma takiej potrzeby, skoro ten nie jest oficjalny i mozemy tam rozmawiac na tematy niezwiazane z gentoo (i tak marcusie: to ja (wspolnie z kilkoma innymi osobami) decyduje i bede decydowal o czym wolno, a o czym nie wolno tam rozmawiac, bo to ja bylem niemal zalozycielem kanalu i 'rozkrecalem' go od czasu, gdy siedzialy tam 3-4 osoby (teraz srednio kolo 100) - jak to sie mowi - 'wolnosc tomku w swoim domku'.

Co z tego, ze mam lub nie mam statusu operatora takze na oficjalnym kanale? powiem wiecej - mam status operatora na prawie wszystkich kanalach, na ktorych siedze, co chyba swiadczy o mojej dojrzalosci. Z drugiej zas strony autor watku na kanalach, na ktorych siedzi(al) z reguly ma bany, co swiadczy z kolei o jego osobie.

Pytasz czy mialbym odwage powiedziec to przy tobie (co osobiscie odbieram jako pogrozke, ale nie bede drazyl tego tematu) - otoz tak, nie mam co do tego watpliwosci, tylko po co? Czy ty wiesz co to jest zart sytuacyjny?!

Idac dalej - chcialbym zwrocic uwage na czas rozmowy - trwala ona o 1 w nocy, wiec rgumenty mowiace, ze szerzymy pornografie wsrod dzieci sa najelikatniej mowiac smieszne.

do Quoska: zainspirowala mnie 'grupka pod wezwaniem'. Czy ty w ogole wiesz o czym mowisz? Otoz uswiadomie Ciebie i wszystkich, dla ktorych sprawa moze wydawac sie niejasna: sytuacja wygladala tak, ze wraz z kilkoma osobami zartowalismy sobie o 1 w nocy na kanale, ktory poza nazwa nie ma nic wspolnego z gentoo. zartujemy tak (na rozne tematy) prawie codziennie i to jest NASZA sprawa. NASZA, czyli po twojemu 'grupki pod wezwaniem', a wedlug mnie NASZA oznacza tu grupe ludzi, ktorych znam od dlugiego czasu (niektorych z irca, innych z RL) i ktorych poczucie humoru znam.

Co do marcusa - musze powiedziec, ze ten czlowiek chyba nie wie co to poczucie humoru. Nie narzucam mu swojego, nie kaze mu smiac sie z moich zartow, ale do ku*** 99% spoleczenstwa zorientowalaby sie, ze my tego nie mowimy na powaznie. Jezeli cie to nie smieszy - ok, twoja sprawa, ale po co robisz z tego taki szum i czemu kazesz mi dostosowywac moje poczucie humoru do twojego (braku)?

Napisalem +- to, co chcialem, wiec temat uwazam za zamkniety i raczej nie planuje ponownie sie w nim wypowiadac. W razie czego wiecie gdzie mnie znaleźc :Wink: 

PS: na koniec slowo do Arfrever'a: dzieki, ze odblokowales temat na moja prosbe i pozwoliles mi tym samym przedstawic moje zdanie, jednak musze powiedziec, ze w calym zamieszaniu zachowales sie nieobiektywnie. Zbanowales ftpd, choc nie zauwazylem aby grozil on marcusowi. wypowiedz 'umrzyj' nalezy raczej interpretowac jako 'spadaj', niz jako grozbe. Z kolei marcus jawnie mi grozil i mnie obrazil, na co nie zareagowales...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## BeteNoire

Pfff, na #gentoo-pl@freenode można lepsze kwiatki znaleźć.

----------

## Arfrever

 *mkay wrote:*   

> Zbanowales ftpd, choc nie zauwazylem aby grozil on marcusowi.

 

ftpd dostał ban także za zachowanie w stosunku do TBH the lolmaker.

 *mkay wrote:*   

> Z kolei marcus jawnie mi grozil i mnie obrazil, na co nie zareagowales...

 

marcusdavidus dostał ostatnie ostrzeżenie. Nie oceniam treści logu wydarzeń nastąpiłych poza forum.

Dodałem do Regulaminu zakaz gróźb.

----------

